# As we are doing baby bump threads - UPDATE FOAL HAS ARRIVED!!!



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Well my lovely mare Delicia is 134 days in foal. She is clearly loving life and eating for two already (in her eyes!)
Update: She is no where near as stud-like as she has been so i think she has calmed down a bit, she is still very herd dominant and definitely the alpha mare of the herd.

Shes due for her EHV-1 vaccine at 150 days. Her hind shoes are now off and her fronts to follow. Its been years since she was unshod so we did it in stages to make sure she didnt suddenly go lame. I think she is taking to pregnancy very well and tempted to breed a second  its a slipery slope i tell you!

Here are some up to date photos:





































Last weekend we went to see the British National Dressage Championships, where the best dressage horses in the country compete for the crown of national champion at that level. We saw the sire of Mini-D go on to become 14th in the country at medium level after only two years of competition!

Here is dad, Amour G




























I have to say his temperament and attitude is outstanding and I had some lovely cuddles with him. its the first time i have met him in the flesh. I have watched hours of DVDs and sent friends to stallion shows too far for me to travel to to check him out. I was not disappointed . He is 16.2hh and a lot more compact then dee with fab conformation. Dee is apparently 17hh but after seeing him shes a LOT bigger so im going to remeasure her this weekend :O

He is everything i looked for in a sire for dee and i am so over excited about this foal . So please, follow me on my (neurotic) journey to breeding from my horse of a lifetime. My good mare.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

This is gonna one HECK of a baby! What breed are both parents?


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

TexasBlaze said:


> This is gonna one HECK of a baby! What breed are both parents?


Delicia is a graded pink paper pure Hanovarian by Donnerschwee (donnerhall) out of a Sao Paulo x Sandro mare, Amour G is KWPN by Ringo out of a May Sherif x Aleksander mare with Ferro, Samber and King in the bloodlines . I went after the temperament and bloodlines that i know are good, the fact he is coloured (hetrozygous) is a bonus .

I'm very excited about this match, this is my next top dressage horse, the mare has competed medium (winning teams and county level) working advance medium and the stallion is scoring 76% at advance medium, 8 years old and definitiely Grand Prix material 

Here is his test from last saturday


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

They're both very stunning horses! It's going to be a super nice baby. :smile:


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Can't wait to watch your adventure! Lovely horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

WesternRider88 said:


> They're both very stunning horses! It's going to be a super nice baby. :smile:


Here is hoping! There are never any certainties with breeding but fingers crossed we have done everything we can to ensure its a stonker of a foalie!

I have been bad...the one thing about big shows are the stands and the shopping...

Meet foalies first bling!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

MsLady said:


> Can't wait to watch your adventure! Lovely horses!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you  its been pretty great so far. When we first tried in march we were so disappointed she didnt take but this time she was a trooper. All done at home whilst dad was undergoing major life saving cancer surgery. When it all went wrong with dad dee has been there to help us have something to focus on. This foal has given us hope


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

UPDATE: Dee is very very affectionate and is without a doubt now showing 

Shes become a joy to do/handle and is starting to rough off nicely for winter 

I had a whole sunday free (shock horror) so had time to hang out with her and take some pics and video...enjoy!

hint: watch the video in hd

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151622446155978&set=vb.670970977&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151622467860978&set=vb.670970977&type=2&theater


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Super excited to see this baby. What a gorgeous match!

What gender are you hoping for?


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

As long as it is healthy i dont mind  A mare would be nice to breed from in the future and extend Dee's line but as long as mum and baby are well


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

Love the bling. Can't wait to see this baby. Looks like you made some good choices in bringing these two together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

I could take mom and baby off your hands if you want... it's no trouble, really!

Seriously though, they are both GORGEOUS. What ever you get from them is going to be just lovely. Sending pinto thoughts your way though


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you Arab mama. I've been watching this stallion progress for years. It's very exciting. 

Pony pile that's very sweet of you  ill pack her in a box and send her to you xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Delicia - 151 days in foal


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

What a gorgeous pair! This is going to be one pretty baby!


----------



## Melzie71 (Oct 10, 2013)

How high is your girl, she looks about the same size in the belly as my 333 days mare due this week?


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Delicia is 17hh. We have had the repro vet out today for her first ehv vaccination. Commented on how well she was. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Melzie71 (Oct 10, 2013)

Exciting! It is going to be a stunning foal


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

So Delicia is now 167 days in foal and clearly loving it  She so soft and huggy is wonderful  shes always been spirited but shes calmed right down and become very mum like. 

EARS









We were predicted hurricane like winds last weekend, and i was very concerned as dee doesnt like storms. All horses were in that night and as a precaution dee had her legs bandaged to protect them if she got stressed. She also had extra water and hay incase late checks couldnt be done. I need not have worried, apparently she slept through the whole thing!

no bump pictures, but i did have to let her sursingles on her rug out 3 inch on sunday!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

DeliciousD said:


> So Delicia is now 167 days in foal and clearly loving it  She so soft and huggy is wonderful  shes always been spirited but shes calmed right down and become very mum like.


Funny you should say that,my ASB mare has become the same way.  Before being bred,she was always pretty high strung and very spirited and energetic,always on the go.Now,she's slowed right down and is calm and quiet,very lovable and cuddly,and always wants to be right there with you. Must be those hormone changes.:wink:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

How did I miss this one, looks like you have chosen great ingredients for this particular little bun:wink:


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Subbing


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Thought i should update this thread also  dee is 172 days in foal today

Here she was yesterday










Beautiful baby momma


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Delicia wasnt enjoying the field today - we have had a touch of rain and it being clay soil...its a little bit damp




























But she was as good as gold to lead in/out and have her legs all washed off and treated to prevent mud fever. Today i have increased delicia's balancer to 1kg split over two feeds (3 cup fulls in total) and half a scoop of chaff as winter is coming and the goodness of the grass is starting to wane.

Overall i think her condition is good. Shes in no work so field fit, im used to seeing her all muscled up and clipped this time of year so having a yeti for a horse is a bit of a novely!


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

I will be stalking this thread. Both horses are VERY striking. I can't wait to see the baby .


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

rideverystride said:


> I will be stalking this thread. Both horses are VERY striking. I can't wait to see the baby .


Aw thank you  i dont know if people read my updates but i love taking pictures of her and like to share them . Even if just one person reads ill keep writing


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> How did I miss this one, looks like you have chosen great ingredients for this particular little bun:wink:


Thank you GH


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

opps better update this thread too 

We are now 179 days in foal  poor dee got spooked by a firework last week and managed to kick herself resulting in a swollen fetlock  Vets has been and not oevrly concerned so ice boots and rest is the order of the day at the moment. 










Dee isnt overly happy with being on box rest but with carrots a plenty and ad lib hay she soon shuts up 
And yet, that stuff was neatly hung up!










poor pony

Cankle alert 









But we had our walks and grazing in hand 



















So it isnt such a hard life!










Good old ice boots - amazing product 










After one days treatment 










Apprently me sitting on a block outside her stable whilst she wears the boot is highly amusing!










But lets not forget the most important pic of all....baby bump!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She has got a phenomenal shoulder. Its just...beautiful.

;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> She has got a phenomenal shoulder. Its just...beautiful.
> 
> ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Shes a big mover


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Im such a geek - delicias bump
Left to rgiht - not in foal, 16 days, 31 days, 150 days and 179 days


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Opps i havent updated in here fore a while 

Well delicia is now 219 days in foal. At 215 days she had her 2nd ehv vaccine and the vet palpated her to ensure she's still in foal... foal high fived the vet 

Shes starting to look ever pregnant now...im so excited about this foal!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow. she is going to be a blimp! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

I think she already is 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

She's lovely and I love her bump! Can't wait to see baby!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

This is going to be one nice baby. I'm pretty excited for you.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

PonioUK said:


> She's lovely and I love her bump! Can't wait to see baby!


Hey you  hows Missy? x



Glynnis said:


> This is going to be one nice baby. I'm pretty excited for you.


Thanks  got some more pics of the sire




























This is one of his 1st crop undersaddle - ridden 3 year old already a champion


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> Hey you  hows Missy? x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just replied to your other comment :wink: 
Missy is doing well thank you, she's on Dodson and Horrell (sp?) feed now with her chaff recommended by the people at the horse shop and hell fire, she LOVES it 
Armour G has to be one of the most handsome stallion's i've ever seen! I have no doubt Mini D is going to be beautiful and really well put together. Exciting times ahead! How is beautiful Dee? X


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

you havent put her on mare and youngstock mix have you....if you have take her off it immediately, the sugar is not good for your mare 

Dee is doing well thanks  shes loving her food at the moment


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> you havent put her on mare and youngstock mix have you....if you have take her off it immediately, the sugar is not good for your mare
> 
> Dee is doing well thanks  shes loving her food at the moment


Oh bloomin' eck. You've got me all worried now - Let me see if I can google the one they gave me.. 
This is what she's on: http://www.millbryhill.co.uk/equest...aign=froogle&gclid=CJqm5pfov7sCFXMgtAodVV0AjQ

Glad Dee is doing well


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

PonioUK said:


> Oh bloomin' eck. You've got me all worried now - Let me see if I can google the one they gave me..
> 
> Glad Dee is doing well


Your mare needs a general purpose supplement like NAF mare and youngstock - not a stud mix which is high in startch and sugar mainly formulated for TB breeding and not native ponies xx


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Just some updated photos of dee - 220 days in foal today


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> Your mare needs a general purpose supplement like NAF mare and youngstock - not a stud mix which is high in startch and sugar mainly formulated for TB breeding and not native ponies xx


Thank you!  
I shall change it as soon as I get paid as this took all my money! xx


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Delicia 224 days in foal - lots of attitude and appetite!


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh my. Dee looks bloody fantastic today!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

I told you her bump changes a lot


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> I told you her bump changes a lot


She's such a scrummy mummy!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She's looking very good. I thought you had put a picture of a zebra in the one picture at first! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> She's looking very good. I thought you had put a picture of a zebra in the one picture at first! Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dee doesnt want to be a horse anymore


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> She's looking very good. I thought you had put a picture of a zebra in the one picture at first! Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought she had put a zebra blanket on her, it took me a while to figure out what was going on...lol😂😂😂
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Not foal related but i bought mum a new camera for Christmas...so of course we had to test it out!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh and a little video


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Subbing!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

also subbing. I'm baby crazy already, and I have over 5 months to go!!!!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Do we have any new bump pictures of the lovely Ms. Dee?


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a few  sorry i have a new BF so been a bit crap with the pictures


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Hehe, I love the last one

Yay, thanks I needed my bump fix! She's looking SOOO good!!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Shes grumpy! a) because of the weather they have had a few duvet days and b) the foal is active and i think its peeing her off a bit LOL


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi everyone. Hope all your mares are doing well 
We are at day 248 today! Seems insane! Delicia is definitely expanding. More down then out at the moment but she's lope sided so I'm not concerned. I have yet to replace my broken lepton  so I apologise for any grammar issues. 

So, pictures? 





































Due to the wet conditions (think floods!) dee has a bit of mud fever we are battling at the moment. Please pray for sun as if it gets worse she will have to stay in until it's healed .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

So despite my bad back  i went to see my gorgeous pony today.... boy is she grumpy to the other horses! Someone definitly needs to tone it down a notch.

Anyway, she is carrying low rather then wide, and foalie seemed to enjoy the groom dee had as shes moulting like mad!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

The grumpiness is normal. I remember Chilly last year between 8 and 11 months, man she was moody! She was so mean to the other horses, LoL.

Dee is looking great!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

oh goody, 17 hh's of the grumps.... im emergraiting


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

LoL. Lucky my mare is just about 15hh. But, she was very sweet and loving to people. Until she had Wrecker. Then I was the only one that could handle her and the baby for a few days. My mom was so ticked off at me because Chilly would "guard" the baby with her body and not let my mom touch her. But I could go in the stall and Chilly wouldn't move a muscle. It was super entertaining to me.

When is Dee due again? I think she's got an incredible Black/White Filly in that belly of hers.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

April 20th-ish! I hope its a black and white filly, lots of chrome


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She is so pretty. You can't even tell she's shedding, she looks sleek and shiny as usual! I can't believe it's getting so close. Hey, how's the mud fever situation?


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry for the double post. I'm sorry to hear about your back. Hopefully it's nothing serious and you're back to normal soon!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

The back will be ok  i have a degerative disc in my lumber region so it plays up at times 

Her mud fever is well under control now. its not gone but the swelling and heat has gone and we are treating it topically daily with both an anticeptic wash and a barrier powder


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't think your mare could be any prettier than she is  Although she does look pretty grumpy in that first pic!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

EliRose said:


> I don't think your mare could be any prettier than she is  Although she does look pretty grumpy in that first pic!


There is a story behind that  mum was bringing her in from the field as anothe rmare was coming in from another field, dee saw her and swung around and lifted a leg, ears pinned - i growled at her and she behaved herself but was pretty miffed another mare might stand in HER puddle!


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

She is looking well


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

So dee is 269 days today! She's popping out to the right and we can see the foal moving now! It's. Very exciting. Having dinner with the parents and bf so will update more later. 





























Being pregnant is to hard!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

She looks lovely  you and Glynnis are getting so close, just wow!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you. It's scary isn't it! G is before me so I'm uber excited for her. 

Dee's mud fever is almost gone thank god! The only upside to dee being in whilst it's so wet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> Thank you. It's scary isn't it! G is before me so I'm uber excited for her.
> 
> Dee's mud fever is almost gone thank god! The only upside to dee being in whilst it's so wet!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Scarily exciting  I am going to be GLUED to both of your threads.

Fantastic! I am so glad the mud fever has almost healed. Great news


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

The joys of continuos rain meaning turnout can't happen. Actually worked well in my favour .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol, I'm not so much ahead of you that I think it's terribly significant. Knowing my luck, Lilly will hang on until day 370! Goodness, I get grey hairs just thinking it could go on that long. Dee is looking great, if not a little "stressed" in that last picture. ;-)


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Dee will hang on just to difficult I think! She is incredibly stressed about the whole situation as you can see 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

So today we are at the 9 month mark! Day 276 and dee is a grumpy hormonal cow bag how needs to learn some manners! Lol

Somy backs still quite bad and I'm concerned about it only being 8 or so weeks till she foals down:S. 

I would love some comments about her condition, with all the all flooding lately they are in more the they are out and being9 months I am trying to ensure she's in fab condition. So I have LOADS of photos....apologises im advance. 




































































































And a selfie 










I can't do anything down the yard or at all! But the doctor wants me to have a 30 minute walk a day so why not see the horse 

Sorry for all the photos....only 8 weeks to go!

This is what she thinks about It all!


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

I love the faces she and that sorrel are making at each other...to darn funny! It made me LOL


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Dee and my mare Nova are gonna be racing for it! Nova is 275 days! But I think she might go early. She's a maiden as well xD


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

I suspect dee will go late but you never know


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

roanypony said:


> I love the faces she and that sorrel are making at each other...to darn funny! It made me LOL


I know! The sorrel used to be herd leader until dee arrived. Now dee is herd leader


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

So.... Today I did the nail test on dee . Having checked out her luna cycle of when she took it looks like a filly might be on the way, but she also took post ovulation so more inclined to be a colt (faster swimmers). 

Anyway for a bit of fun...... We did the nail test!






5 different people had the nail going in a circle. We did it on an open mare also and the nail didn't move....so who knows!

Also managed to get some video of foalie 






So exciting day all around 

Also....the sun was out today


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Love your mare and the stallion. Looking forward to seeing this baby!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww thank you, she is very much anticipated!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Love!!! Foal movement has got to be the best milestone so far  it's so nice to SEE that baby is doing well and is active.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

VLBUltraHot said:


> Love!!! Foal movement has got to be the best milestone so far  it's so nice to SEE that baby is doing well and is active.


Yes I've stopped worrying if she's in foal now and actually enjoying this!


----------



## AppleTime (Feb 19, 2014)

Dee is absolutely gorgeous!I remember seeing her on horse and hound and have only just joined here and was wondering how you were getting on.Dee is just so beautiful and so is dad so your going to have one beautiful baby!I will be following this with interest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

AppleTime said:


> Dee is absolutely gorgeous!I remember seeing her on horse and hound and have only just joined here and was wondering how you were getting on.Dee is just so beautiful and so is dad so your going to have one beautiful baby!I will be following this with interest.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Welcome to horse forum! Thank you for your kind words, not long until foal is here!


----------



## AppleTime (Feb 19, 2014)

It's very exciting I can't wait to see baby!If Dee is anything to go by that foal will be absolutely gorgeous


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

So we are day 281! My back is no better but with the vet and farrier due today mum thought it would be nice for me to get out and see my girlie. 

She looks very pregnant suddenly! She's ballooned! I was shocked and as a consequence increased her feed to meet her needs 

So, today was the day all of dee's shoes came off in preparation for foaling down. She had her backs off about 6 months back, today her fronts came off too. Dee loves out farrier 




























Bad picture but her front feet now. 










So the vet gave her the final ehv vaccine, and booked her in for her flu and tetanus boosters in March. It seems so surreal we are so close to foaling down! Dee was ever so good with her injection,but ever since she reacted in her very first ehv jab (whilst still open thank god!) she has them in her bum and not her neck... Can't risk another temperature of 101.7 centigrade! So far, touch wood, she hasn't reacted since so whether she was harbouring a small infection at that point I don't know.

So mum turned her back out in the field after, in the rain/wind.... I don't think she was impressed.










However she found a piece of wood to stand on, so she was happy....










 no pics of belly....I'll get those this weekend 

P.S. Foal was NOT impressed at all the activity today, she kicked so hard the vet, farrier and us saw it and dee pinned her ears and shot forward a bit. Poor girlie.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Subbing!
I'm pretty sure I just went through and liked all the pictures.:lol:
She's gorgeous, I love her. And the stallion is lovely too. It's going to be one amazing foal. 
Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## afellers7456 (Feb 14, 2014)

Beautiful mare means beautiful foal....will be waiting for pictures.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

morganarab94 said:


> Subbing!
> I'm pretty sure I just went through and liked all the pictures.:lol:
> She's gorgeous, I love her. And the stallion is lovely too. It's going to be one amazing foal.
> Can't wait to see more pics.


Haha yeah I had something like 21 notifications lol



afellers7456 said:


> Beautiful mare means beautiful foal....will be waiting for pictures.


Aww thank you, I think foalie needs water wings.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

My favorite mare is looking great! 

I wouldn't like that weather either, D!! D;

I am SO excited for the baby!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Dee is funny. She doesn't like puddles but she stands in them. I think pregnancy has done a funny thing to her brain. Lol


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Looking snazzy in her blankets!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

She loves having the farrier . I felt a bit useless today as I can't do anything with my back 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> Haha yeah I had something like 21 notifications lol
> 
> 
> > Oops. She's just so gorgeous I couldn't resist!! :lol:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

We are the same: I don't like puddles, either. 

Delicious, if you could have your pick would you rather have a colt or a filly?


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Love the purple cooler on her! She is looking gorgeous as per usual. I can't wait to see what you get in... just over a month! Wow!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

I would love a filly. I would breed the filly at 5 or 6 and continue the line . As long as it's healthy I don't mind. The nail test and luna cycles say filly. We will see! It's so exciting 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

I hope you get your filly DeliciousD! I also like purple on her. She's a really pretty animal


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you RP. 

I won't tell dee, her heads big enough as it is


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

We are at day 283... And showing from the front



















Her good side


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DeliciousD said:


> Yes I've stopped worrying if she's in foal now and actually enjoying this!



Until you start worrying that she is over due


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> Until you start worrying that she is over due


Haha very true! 

Delicia is on day 288. So close to 300! Just for comparison Delicia on day 151 and day 280..



















And because she's so pretty!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

So we are at day 291, so close to that 300 day mark! Dee is starting to show a little bag bless her! It's ice cold to touch, no milk vein and she let me manhandle it so I'm not concerned. 

She's growing bigger by the week, I've increased her stud ration as she needs more now for the foal and we have been talking of moving her to the foaling box...the date is set March 30th she moves. Let's hope my back is better by then!

Oh my front they are no longer talking surgery but injections, I'm still I'm a lot of pain and my poor me has had to take over looking after dee totally whilst I watch from the side lines.

So, some pics 























































Exciting times!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Holy smokes, she is looking round! Looking at these mares, it's hard to think they're going to expand even more yet, especially in the next month or so. Of course, she is looking gorgeous as always! 

I meant to mention this a while back, but Black Beauty came on TV the other night and it reminded me of Dee.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Dee is my black beauty. All the horses spooked in the field today at something and galloped off. According to mum dee managed a lumbering trot and then stopped,looked arounda me started eating again. I think she's starting to feel very pregnant. She's a real softy at the moment.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Awww, they all seem to go through that phase . She is coming around nicely! Love the expression on her face!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Yay for boobies! lol

She's looking great!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

She's coming along nicely . Flu and tet next week and caslicks out next week...bless her!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Delicia is at day 300 today! Seems insane that I could have foal in 10 days, albeit preemie foal but still! 

She's doing really well, her udder fills overnight whilst she's stabled and after turnout is down again so she's practicing. I'll get some pictures this weekend but I'll show you just how much she's changed! It's hard seeing change when you see the horse all the time, but attached is pre pregnancy last year 2013 and at 291 days in foal...can't believe I ever doubted she was in foal...


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

DeliciousD said:


> She's coming along nicely . Flu and tet next week and caslicks out next week...bless her!


Gorgeous! She is definitely glowing :wink:

Curious as to why you had the Caslicks? I know a lot of Thoroughbred yards put them in as a matter of procedure, but I didn't realise that it was common practice for home breeders.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

IndiesaurusRex said:


> Gorgeous! She is definitely glowing :wink:
> 
> Curious as to why you had the Caslicks? I know a lot of Thoroughbred yards put them in as a matter of procedure, but I didn't realise that it was common practice for home breeders.


It's not standard practice  but dee is slightly sunken at the back (very slightly) and I wanted to keep her as clean as possible


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

So Delicia is day 302. Despite how stressful it's been at home with dad's illness again, she's still my shining light. Pony cuddles fix everything!

Today was Delicia's flu and tetnus shots, we were going to remove her caslicks but deemed it too early so postponed it for two weeks. 

So, she's massive! Like I swear she has eaten a few of her stable mates... Bless her. She's still practicing with her udder filling and emptying so that's all good, and guess what......we heard foals heartbeat!

I didn't believe it would be possible, but between the gut noises you can definitely hear the heartbeat. 

She's coming along really well, her condition is good despite shedding -.- hate this time of year! 

Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Aw, that's so cool that you heard the heartbeat! She's looking great!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shedding? Lol. She looks already slicked out. 

Do you mind if I ask what the white marks are on her legs? Was she born with them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

No, I had her on livery and someone put elastics bandages on too tight, they got wet and left on....when they were removed the skin came away also.. Took a while for them to heal. I hate her scars....I was in hospital at the time recovering from an operation on my broken leg. We moved her immediately.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh how terrible! She's lucky you moved her. Now, this might seem a dumb questiom, but what is livery? I looked it up, but the definition didn't reveal much other than it's a stable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Livery is I suppose I have a yard owner like you have a barn owner, they look after her needs during the weekdays and we do her on the weekends


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok, that makes sense. So, would you say, then, that she is also on livery now, or is it something different? Sorry for the all of the questions - I'm kind of a word nerd and like to know what things mean. Dee has sure ballooned these last couple of weeks. Such a pretty girl.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> Ok, that makes sense. So, would you say, then, that she is also on livery now, or is it something different? Sorry for the all of the questions - I'm kind of a word nerd and like to know what things mean. Dee has sure ballooned these last couple of weeks. Such a pretty girl.


She has. I increased her feed in time as she dropped some weight, now she looks good again. Yes she's on part livery. So Monday to Friday the yard owner feeds, turns out, washes off feet, mucks out, beds down, changes rugs, hay/water and keeps an eye on her on the weekend mum and I do. Lately it's only been mum due to my back but that's getting better now *touch wood*


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

DeliciousD said:


> It's not standard practice  but dee is slightly sunken at the back (very slightly) and I wanted to keep her as clean as possible


Ah, makes sense! I figured it was something to do with vulva conformation, kudos on picking the Caslick's rather than taking the chance!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Well Delicia is officially 10 months in foal today . She's soooo docile it's insane! So, I have started to document her, pictures of udder, vulva, foal position, temp, heart rate etc so I know of any change. 

I warn you now - this thread will start to contain pictures of her vulva....




So I am glad we put the caslicks in, as the new grass comes in dee is eating it all and well....what goes it must come out....she's making herself a bit dirty behind. Nothing bad but the caslicks helps to show that with dees vulva conformation I was right to go ahead with it. 

She's ballooning on a daily basis! I cannot believe the change in her. Foal is kicking very hard lately, it's amazing to feel and Delicia seems to have got used it to (she used to be a bit spooky) bless. 

Her mud fever is well under control and her weight is spot on, in fact I'm resisting dropping her feed a bit as the grass comes through just because I know we are near the end and lactation will really drain those calories. 

So, pic time!



















Is it me or her nipples developing?










Ignore the dirt, it's poo not a discharge  it shows why we had the caslicks before




























We've moved her onto straw now....she's very appreciative as she eats it -.-










Pretty girl


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

DeliciousD said:


> No, I had her on livery and someone put elastics bandages on too tight, they got wet and left on....when they were removed the skin came away also.. Took a while for them to heal. I hate her scars....I was in hospital at the time recovering from an operation on my broken leg. We moved her immediately.


I figured it was something like her getting leg wraps left on. How horrible for her. 

She is looking great.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I figured it was something like her getting leg wraps left on. How horrible for her.
> 
> She is looking great.


I was devestated worse still the yard hid it from me... 5 days before I found out. She was bandaged (exercise bandages) in her stable, so I unbandaged her and was met with weeping red raw skin . 

Yes she's looking super, put a bit of weight on so keeping an eye on her as the grass is coming through now


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Jealous you have green grass! Won't be seeing that here til at least April. Dee is looking really good. As she always does. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

That's terrible that they hid that from you. I hope you don't still have her at the same place! She's looking great.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

No we moved her immediately . 

Now I want your opinions....do you think my mare is bred? Lol


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Definitely! LOL Looks like a barrel with toothpicks sticking out! (In an adorable way, of course!!!)


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

JetdecksComet said:


> Definitely! LOL Looks like a barrel with toothpicks sticking out! (In an adorable way, of course!!!)


And big old ears


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

So Delicia is 311 days. She's showing a season and is a grumpy cow bag. Apart from that she's lovely lol. Foal is very active and her udders are developing nicely. She's tail rubbing a bit so I think she's uncomfortable and her vulva is a little pink but I don't think she will foal early. Thoughts? 











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Delicia and her best friend Zara. Dee is alpha mare....and very hormonal.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

She looks great, and Oakley is a "grumpy cow bag" with her "buddies" too! I'm just glad she's so lovey-dovey with us!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Delicia is fine with me, material grooming, sniffs the works, with other horses she's food proud and a mean pony!

Noticed a difference now in her bag when she comes in from the field it hasn't gone down with the exercise, whereas previously it would almost completely disappear beforehand

Got some better body shots this afternoon, they aren't fab as she wouldn't stand still or stop eating lol


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Baahhhh she is looking so good! Must be getting close now, right? My selfish self is still hoping for a colt ;D


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

I've always had a gut feeling it is a colt....so I think it might be .


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Fingers crossed ;D


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

No! I want a filly... Lol!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

lol That's how I feel about mine. I really want a filly, so every time I see someone guessing "colt" in my contest I'm like...


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

JetdecksComet said:


> View attachment 396594


Bring it on! Lol


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

So we are day 319, and big changes are occurring! Delicia bag now doesn't go down after turn out, in fact it's filling quite rapidly now. Overnight she's loosened off quite a bit behind and her vulva has extended a bit. She's belly kicking and tail swishing and just wants to be loved at the moment! I don't think she will go quite yet but I reckon she will be close to 330 days. She's looking more v shaped but not slab sided yet. 

Condition wise dee is holding up really well. She's still on 2.5kg of grain feed and a scoop of chaff, this hasn't had to be increased since she entered her last trimester which I'm pleased with. We are lucky our grass is holding up well and she doesn't stop eating! 

I'm keeping a very close eye on her and we shall watch this space but being a maiden I don't trust her as far as I can throw her and we are coming into a warm spell . Her caslicks was removed last Tuesday and is healing well having not bleed too badly, and no sign of infection so I'm pleased. 

Right, picture time!

The face I get when I get near her food...


















































































Yes, it does look likes horses head is coming out of her here lol




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Delicia today day 321. She has a lump on her belly, I think it's where she's kicking herself due to the midges. She's looser behind, a fuller bag that still has some filling to do and looking more dropped. I still think we have a way to go.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Making progress!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

We are at day 323 and dee is moving into the foaling box today. I haven't broken the news to her that she's just too fat for her normal stable but I have carrots so I'm sure she will be fine . 

So dee is starting to change quite rapidly :S I hope she holds on a bit longer! Her bum is like jelly and little resistance when I life her tail, her udder still has a way to go but a lot fuller then it was and her vuvla needs to relax more but her belly has changed. She does stick out so much, in fact you can't really see it from behind now compared to the other day and she's a lot lower with odoema. 

Pictures:




























Just to compare bum views. The top is day 321 and the bottom yesterday at 322


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness. I remember when I was having all the drama with Dubai, and you were talking to me about your stunning mare... and this was all in the starter process.. I don't even think she was with foal at the time?

I bet you're one excited mummy!!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

DuffyDuck said:


> Oh my goodness. I remember when I was having all the drama with Dubai, and you were talking to me about your stunning mare... and this was all in the starter process.. I don't even think she was with foal at the time?
> 
> I bet you're one excited mummy!!


 I'm very excited a de nervous! I just want things to run smoothly now


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I have fingers crossed for you!
I am excited too!
She is such a beautiful mare!


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Any updates?!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

So we are day 331 and a lot is happening! I was bad and went away from Saturday and only came home yesterday, but don't worry, I have the yard owner and mum keeping an eye on dee.

So, I think we are bloody close! I don't think dee will have a full bag when she foals, her milk vein is up but her bag I would want bigger. She's really slack behind and her vulva has really lengthened. She's cranky, tail rubbing and uncomfortable and foal is barely moving....I think it's almost time!

Pictures.... Warning, there is a vulva pic.

Foal bed is ready!














































From two weeks ago


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Today










The 'look'










She doesn't really stick out at all now and you can't see her belly for behind.she's all down low. I think we are very close!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Come on girl, we are waiting


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

You and me both!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

So day 332 and dee has changed a lot over night. She udder is a bit fuller but her vulva is a lot longer and she doesn't have a hum any more. Her belly has changed so we are watching closely...


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Well I have news! We have milk and dee has changed loads today. Her vulva is ready, she's like jelly behind. Her udder is getting there and now I have milk I can test. She's also dropped a lot. Her milk tested as 7.2pH so ive made sure she has a nice deep bed. We are getting there!











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Grabs a chair and a box of popcorn


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

I've been a silent follower of this thread for a bit.. But I just have to say I'm so excited to see this foal!! You're mare is gorgeous! The stallion as well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Dee's udder is huge!! And her tummy has definitely changed shape! Sending good vibes your way. I hope she doesn't make you wait like Lilly is doing with me. :?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

How many bales of straw is that lol!


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

She is a NICE horse and I'm excited to see her foal! It should be a nice horse


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Kiger I think about 8! Lol lily is being mean Glynis making you wait. No foal yet for us though. Day 333.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol Wow! Thats ALOT of straw. Id use it as bedding for my mare but she would eat it. Same reason I gave up on shavings. She will stay up all night and eat them!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah the box is big and I like nice high banks as dee likes to roll near the wall and get stuck -.-

Today we are day 333, her milk has gone from clear to milky white in colour and dropped from pH 7.8 to 6.7. It's getting very exciting and 24 hour foal watch begins!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

So excited!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Finished the popcorn, now looking for something else, what is suitable for a Sunday morning?


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Guess where our milk is at tonight...


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Well I think trail mix or pretzels in lime surbert (no im not pregnant but trust me its good) would be a suitable thing to have on a sunday evening lol!


----------



## SamBadger (Aug 7, 2011)

I've silently been following this thread from the start, this foal is going to be beautiful, I'm so excited for you!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you  I think dee likes out viewing window!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OI, knock knock, where is todays update?


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

This is a quick post and I'm exhausted and need to sleep before vet back for IGG bloods and to check dee.

What can I say, my mare likes drama! After her milk testing 6.2pH yesterday Delicia foaled at 3:30am, no waxing, no sweating, just just started pushing. She tried to deliver standing up but I noticed something was up with dee, she seemed weak in one hind leg and she suddenly collapsed as she had a contractin. Foal was delivered in less then ten minutes and dee seemed fine, resting and whisker ins to foal. After 30minutes she stood and OMG she was absolutely hopping lame and collapsing on her offside hind, her pelvis looked broken. She had all the symptoms and started to shake/went very cold.

We dried foal off and I held onto mum whilst frantically dialling the vet and telling them in no uncertain terms I wanted a senior vet now! Dee bless her heart allowed the foal to suckle despite not weight bearing on her hind leg.

The vet arrived and after a long consultation ascertained no fracture but nerve damage. Dee hasn't laid down in the last two days and looks a little lame yesterday, combined with foal being massive he thinks he's leaned on a nerve. We gave her an NSAID injection and thankfully she started to improve almost instantly. 

I think at this point it was the first time I breathed. I've hurt myself and my ribs as I managed to stop her collapsing on the foal by using myself for her to lean on. But I'll heal. 

Delicia's improving hourly although hasn't peed or pooed today so will speak with the vet when she's back this afternoon.

Now, I ordered a coloured filly....I got...

A black colt. No white. He is utterly stunning and I am in love! He looks a stallion prospect so we will see. I'm exhausted as I've been up all night, yesterday and finally crawling into bed now, but I thought I should say dee is an amazing mum and we all love Axton D (name pending) aka Harley.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

CUTE CUTE CUTE! I've been waiting for Dee's baby.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

OMG! He gave me goose bumps! What a cute boy!!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

We are thrilled with him! He oozes class


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I love his goofy ear in the last pic!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! She really loves drama, glad it wasn't serious damage. Can't wait to see more pictures of the handsome little guy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

So cute! Congrats. Glad Dee is feeling better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What a little cutie, and the bent ear is just way to sweet.

Sorry you had such a scary time though, you must of been beside yourself with worry there.


----------



## afellers7456 (Feb 14, 2014)

Congratulations and Beautiful Colt!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!!! DD, he is BEAUTIFUL. Looks just like his stunning Mama  I'm so glad Dee is feeling better after that scare. So happy you have a big healthy colt though! Can't wait for more pictures!!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

So gorgeous! Congratulations! Glad to know Dee is doing ok too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

She's not out the woods yet but improving, they won't totally rule out a pelvic fracture till tomorrow but the vet says it's unlikely. She's been given some metacam tonight but we are watching as she hasn't pooed all day. She's not showing any colic/discomfort and a rectal showed everything as normal so not concerned too much.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

If she continues to have issues i would see if you could get an X Ray. That could rule out allot and help narrow down whats going on with her. Jingles for her.

Now that little colt is adorable! Everyone wants a black stallion XD! Hopefully he remains classy enough to keep his jewels lol.


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

I've already commented on everything you've posted but a huge woohoo! Sending poo vibes to you! But gorgeous lad


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Praying that everything is ok for mama and what a BEAUTIFUL little colt!!!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Congrats, sorry you (like me) didn't get what you wanted, but he's a cutie anyway! Gonna try again?


----------



## SamBadger (Aug 7, 2011)

Im really sorry about Dee and sending vibes for a really fast recovery but congratulations on your little boy, he is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## MyhorseJoey (Apr 14, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Beautiful baby! I cannot wait to see more pictures of him!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a beautiful baby boy!! Can't wait to see what he grows into!


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

YAY YAY YAY!!!! Congrats! Very stunning boy!!!! I wish your girl a speedy recovery too.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm also sending you "poo vibes" for Dee! Poor gal. I'm glad she's feeling better than she was though, and she' lucky she has you to care for her! I hope YOU feel better too. Ouch!

Now that colt....ohhhh my goodness I am LOVING those gigantic ears!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats. He's absolutely adorable!


Fingers crossed for mama Dee


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

SUCH a cutie!! Prayers sent for mom.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone, dee is improving after the metacam but still no poo. But she's bright and alert so we know it will happens. She's also trying to keep up with the foal as he runs rings around her, literally!

I'm exhausted, better yet I've picked up some sickness bug -.- nice! But I don't care, I am the proud owner of a foal out of my beautiful mare and nothing can make my smile go away.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Cute foal, subbing now to make sure Dee is ok too. Will look forward to your updates on her.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Congrats! We need more pictures of Mum & baby!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Lovely foal - hope your mare is OK


----------



## lovelywhisper (Mar 2, 2014)

Aww he's adorable! So pretty! I hope Dee is 100% soon!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Dee is brighter today and more telaxed, but still no poo  vet coming out again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats on your cute colt!! Prayers for Dee.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Please to report after 32 hours Delicia finally pooed! She's now drinking and eating normally again and foalie is very healthy with his iGg levels over 800 just 10 hours after foaling so we are thrilled. 

Harley is so cute!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Stunning boy! Congrats, and yay for poop!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I still love Harley's ear so cute! And so glad Dee is doing better!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

I love his little ear. No idea if it will straighten.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Such a perfect little chap!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Really pleased with how Harley is unfolding. A month old now 










Even if like a typical boy he finds it hard to get you of bed!










But a tiny bit if water sprinkled on the face helps


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Cute, cute baby!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

looks like his ear straightened out!


----------

